# Wingfoot



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Killer sunset!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Great pic! Good to see the foot locked up!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## dogboy (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice sun set, What about the fish?


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

is that pic from today?


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

This is why he was only interested in the sunset. 


Minnowhead said:


> There are no fish in Wingfoot...just sayin


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

How thick was the ice thinkin about hitting the foot tomorrow


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

Solid 5-6 inches of ice on the foot 2 little perch from 1030-4


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

So are the two main basin 15ft areas 5"? Or not? Where u able to access from the ramp and the park? or is that just a pic at the dog park?


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

ballast said:


> or is that just a pic at the dog park?


 Sure doesn't look like at the dog park.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Looks like a pic he took last year&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;

See u in morning??


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

shomethacrappies said:


> Solid 5-6 inches of ice on the foot 2 little perch from 1030-4



Head to normal spot??


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Erieangler51 said:


> Looks like a pic he took last year&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;
> 
> Thera no fish in wingfoot&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;
> 
> ...






Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Are you guys out there? Headed that way around noon, would like to follow tracks out. Ice thickness by island?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Minnowhead said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



The Wingfoot "Witching Hour"! Should name this "Suffield Sunset"!
Hey, I think I saw that guy in the other pic on the SciFi channel.(Have to say, I really envy those choppers!)
Anyways, my son and I will be out this afternoon in our clams armed with larvae. The Foot will be crowded today!


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Out here now...9 feet of water, schools of fish come and go, but when they are here, super aggressive


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

How thick is the ice?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> How thick is the ice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


6 inches..


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Where at?? If u don't mind me asking, thinking of heading there tonight. Making sure it'll hold 2 of us in a shanty next to eachother


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

huntindoggie22 said:


> 6 inches..



Not everywhere. I had a hole I drilled by islands that was 2.5". 3 cranks and was through. I couldn't believe the amount of people out with no spud bar. Be safe guys it's still early. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Anyone out on Wingfoot today? (Mon)


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Fished Sunday afternoon. Caught a ton. Not much size.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

fishnguy said:


> Fished Sunday afternoon. Caught a ton. Not much size.


Same here.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

What type of phone do you have it's easy with an iPhone when you start a thread or reply the options are at the bottom of the screen. First option is take a picture. Second option is access your photos. There is another option with the icon of a bird not sure exactly what that one does. Then there are three dots that you can use to add a signature to all your posts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Posts on Twitter, that's the bird


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

And if you tweet you can only use 140 characters of text, including spaces. It requires you to get to the point and be fairly brief/concise. < FOR EXAMPLE, WHAT I JUST WROTE, IS 140 CHARACTERS. Wow!


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Does the park close at night? Do they shut the gates are can you park and fish all night?


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

11pm I believe


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

fishnguy said:


> Does the park close at night? Do they shut the gates are can you park and fish all night?


Signs do say closes at 11:00 pm but park employees have said in the past that is more to be able to kick people out if they are causing problems. Other OGF members have parked there and fished all night on the ice without problems.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I've fished until 2-3 in the morning and never had a problem. The gate doesn't close. As long as you aren't causing problems they don't mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

